# Warning for people with "Holey" rock!



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The other day I was doing a "deep clean" meaning taking out the structures (in this casee Texas Holey Rock) in my 55 tang. tank. As I was taking the rocks out I was counting my fish to make sure none came out with the rocks. When I got to the last one I noticed I was missing two of my fire fin comps. I put the rock back in the water and shook it out a bit to see if they would fall out, nothing. I left the rock in the water and ferociously checked the other rocks that were already out, nothing. So I picked up the rock left in the tank and started looking around at it, low and behold there were two of them stuck, yes I do mean stuck in two different holes. I tried to nudge them ever so slightly so they would get out, yeah they were not moving at all. so I kept trying to get them out without to much pressure, still not moving. I had to resort to basically pinching them between my fingers and pulling, and not too easy, to get them out. So far so good, everyone is swimming and happy. I was quite concerned for the two but they proved to be quite tough.

I guess what I am trying to say is, be careful with small fish and the "Holey" rock. Learn from my experience, and move the rocks out slowly without disturbing or exciting the fish way too much when changing structures or taking them out to clean. Thought this might help someone in the future.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow...that's crazy sorry to hear that happened but glad to hear that everyone is doing ok


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i love a black calvus to a platic stump the same way. pulled it out, water was cloudy, he was small, just figured he was in the water, never even thought about checking for them all. as i cleaned, the water settled a little, and i realized he wasnt in there, it was too late by then.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow. thanks for the info. Glad everyone is okay


----------

